# opinion on cold fronts and cats



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey guys and gals. I'm new here but hopefully I can help with some of the topics and learn as much as I can off all of you guys. 
Looks like a cold front is going to move in this weekend. I have caught fish after a front but just not very many. I believe the channels will still bite but not sure about the blues and the flatheads. What does evryone else think about this topic? I have heard guys say 2 days on before and 1 day off after fronts. Some guys say it dosn't hurt it much at all.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the Flatheads will be few & far between if at all. I just dont see ANY flatheads to be truthfull. Shoot the river water was only in the 50's to begin with, this wont help. I'm sure some channells will be caught, but again I'm not sure ahout how many. Then to top it off next week doesnt look good either.


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

We were on the Ohio on Wed. and the water temp was 62 degrees. We actually caught 3 flatheads during the middle of the day. The biggest one was only about 7lbs. though.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

We will have two fronts moving through. The one this morning , and the one tomorow. It will affect the fishing no doubt about it.......I have noticed right before and during a front , the fishing can be great. Once it passes , nothing for about 2-3 days. That's when it all stablelizes again........ CATKING (WELCOME to the site !!! )


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the fishing will be very poor for a few days.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The fishing seems to ALWAYS be poor while fishing w/ Flathunter!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

It effects all fish expect maybe bluegill. It depends more on the time of year for me. In the summer it doesnt seem to bother fish very munch, but in the fall and spring they can be killers! A good example will be this weekend.


----------



## flatty (Apr 6, 2005)

the water temp in the ohio is around 62 i think the flats are getting ready to turn on


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Carpfreak made a good point. The weather (barometer) does affect all creatures. I think the high pressure (post cold front) CHANGES the forage activity & location, thus the predators conserve their energy and don't chase 'em all over--until/unless they're hungry.

Bluegills seem to turn on after summertime cold fronts. I think it's a security issue with the predators being "off the feed".

As for the spring catfish bite, cold fronts are always bad news. I go fishing if I can, but I don't bet the farm on the results. I agree that channel cats are catchable then, but flats seem to hunker down.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Yea, catfishing isnt bad in the summer after a cold front but its killer in the spring.


----------

